# Broadcast Spreader For Tall People



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)

Are there any broadcast spreaders that can accommodate someone that's 6'4?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm 6'4" as well, and I use the Earthways 2170 that holds 100#. You can get by with something smaller, since your yard is much smaller than mine. The Earthways products are nice, and hold up better than Scott's plastic spreaders, in my experience. The other thing is that if you want to use them to broadcast deicer, you can do that as well. Not sure if you can use the Scott's for that.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Look into the Solo 421 and related chest spreader units. no handle too low, no wheels to catch ruts. I love mine. It holds plenty for 4ksqft.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Got this one from the Big and Tall section.


----------



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)

Nice! Thank you for the suggestions. I'll look into these! I'm about to start putting down lime Sunday.


----------

